# A Silent Melody



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I composed this piece in an attempt to learn orchestration.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fa-silent-melody

I hope you like it. Feedback as well as constructive criticism is welcomed.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

mediumaevum said:


> I composed this piece in an attempt to learn orchestration.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


This track was not found. Maybe it has been removed


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Alexanbar said:


> This track was not found. Maybe it has been removed


Sorry, link is different now (haven't updated it here):

__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fepic-heaven


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting piece.


----------



## PoorSadDrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

Being that this piece is an exercise in orchestration, I'd say you did pretty good! For the most part, your approach to layers and instrumentation is tasteful. The music itself leaves a lot to be desired. The rhythms are very square, your harmonies are bland and the recurring motif sounds like a first-take improvisation by a pop pianist.

Try experimenting with different kinds of chords and tensions. Vary your rhythms/tempi.
Best thing would be to listen to A LOT of music. Study composers you admire and try imitating some of their techniques.
Good work, tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

Pretty good indeed but soon it is a bit boring.Sufficient mayby for a movie score.There is only a theme and not a melody but that is your choice I think.
It is a short piece so there not much room for variation and an "epic heaven" is quite a challenge and if I may say so ,it is too much the same.
Try to find new ways to express and it is a good advice to imitate and doing so find your own voice,if you are lucky.


----------

